# We sell our cafe in Sydney, northern beaches. easy to run. Very good rent and lease



## Macaronparisien (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi
We are selling our cafe in Sydney, near Frenchs forest. Very good rent and lease.
Very loyal clientele. Very easy to run. 90 sqm. 100 m from bilingual school french-english, hight school at 400 m. Swimming pool at 200 m. 2 dançe studios next door, learning center, art studio, fashion studio, playground....
No competition on the same line. Very good turnover.
Reason for sale : retirement
Ozpastry Yahoo . Com . Au


----------

